# How do you react to mosquito bites?



## steelcitybrew (Feb 15, 2011)

If I knew how to, I would have added a poll to this thread. But I cant find it for the life of me.
But anyways...

Im just wondering how common it is to have no reaction to mosquito bites.

I havnt met alot of people (the only people that come to mind are my dad and brother) that dont get a bump or get itcy after a mosquito bite either.

So just wondering how you guys fare in this area


----------



## MrD (Feb 15, 2011)

lucky bastards! 
I am pretty sure I get the full affect of any bug bite..
After Bite for the win!


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 15, 2011)

i itch like hell for about 20 min but if i don't scratch it for that 20 min it just goes away. i have to be doing something else though so i won't accidentally scratch and irritate it. 

and yes.. after bite all the way


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 16, 2011)

im not mad just dissapointed.


----------



## Doobie_D (Feb 16, 2011)

for some reason if i get bit anywhere on my face that particular spot swells up to 3X the size it once was. Ive had some pretty hilarious looking face swellings too! Other than that i just get the typical itching for a bit and then nothing. I hate mosquitos with a passion!


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 16, 2011)

like i said.. just wait it out for about 15 to 20 minutes without scratching and they'll go away.


----------



## FawnDroke (Feb 16, 2011)

You know what's worse than mosquito bites?
Getting bit by a spider in bumfuck nowhere California while having sex under a tree and waking to find that your eyelids are swollen. Then getting stuck for five hours trying to hitch out.

Stupid spiders..


----------



## MrD (Feb 17, 2011)

FawnDroke said:


> You know what's worse than mosquito bites?
> Getting bit by a spider in bumfuck nowhere California while having sex under a tree and waking to find that your eyelids are swollen. Then getting stuck for five hours trying to hitch out.
> 
> Stupid spiders..


 
seriously, fuck spiders! 
I have passed on many, many, bridges to sleep under because there was a few too many spiders....


i hate spiders....


----------



## FawnDroke (Feb 22, 2011)

MrD said:


> seriously, fuck spiders!
> I have passed on many, many, bridges to sleep under because there was a few too many spiders....
> 
> 
> i hate spiders....



Fuckin' right. I'm never sleeping in dry leaves under a tree again unless there is no other choice.


----------



## Seth (Jul 18, 2011)

I never had any reaction to mosquito bites. But don't use this response as statistical evidence, since I found this thread as a result of searching the subject due to my lack of a reaction...


----------



## VTRTraveler (Jul 18, 2011)

Mozzies not so bad, the worst part is hearing the little bastards before they land as you go to sleep. Then waiting for the prick to find where to slap them. I hate black flies. Little blood sucking insects that swarm and leave little bleeding bites. They don't hurt so much as mess you up.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 18, 2011)

Had to deal with swarms upon swarms of the fuckers for all my life. The bites I don't care too much about, but the noises will forever haunt me.


----------



## VTRTraveler (Jul 18, 2011)

Alaska said:


> Had to deal with swarms upon swarms of the fuckers for all my life. The bites I don't care too much about, but the noises will forever haunt me.


 Oh yes.....absolute paranoia knowing that you will be bitten...but when is the question. Oh that high pitched buzz......I am not looking forward to this evening....


----------



## Dominic (Aug 15, 2011)

Well when mosquito bite me, then i wake up and trying to kill him with my Hand,
I clapped and mosquito dead, I feel good to kill a mosquito.
SEO Assistant


----------

